# Michael Jackson sent to Jail



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Just saw in the news MJ just got p/u and headded to jail. Plus kids are being taken away from him.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Good luck for the kids. That must be hard on them...even if their dad is a scumbag.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I feel sorry for his kids ....That guy is a dumbass...


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

MJ what happen???


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

here is his mugshot...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

What a clown...


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

what kind of f*cking nutjob parents would let their kids go over there anyways.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> what kind of f*cking nutjob parents would let their kids go over there anyways.


 exactly.....
Dont people read.....
I think the parents should also be put in jail for letting him hang out there..
It there fault too, for allowing their son to go to a known pedophile...








I think there just trying to set him up...
He's a cancer victim for cryin out loud....


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> 521 1N5 said:
> 
> 
> > what kind of f*cking nutjob parents would let their kids go over there anyways.
> ...


 Fuckin A man...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

my question..wtf happened with r.kelly that bastard had like 30 counts on his ass for having sex with young kids too..????????????

and he had a number one hit album in the usa a few months back..wtf????


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

thePACK said:


> my question..wtf happened with r.kelly that bastard had like 30 counts on his ass for having sex with young kids too..????????????
> 
> and he had a number one hit album in the usa a few months back..wtf????


 He's in for it too...
Just because you make a hit record the heat goes off.....please...
I love our culture ...Have sex with under age women ..make a hit record ...and all is forgotten...


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

yeah pedophiles get off too easy....First time give them jail....second castrait the bastards!......I can't think of anything lower to do to someone....


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

Jacko is out on bail.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

its sad that he has got away with it for so long.
dixon


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

thePACK said:


> my question..wtf happened with r.kelly that bastard had like 30 counts on his ass for having sex with young kids too..????????????


 True that... but I believe theres a way huge difference from molestion teens than little kids.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > my question..wtf happened with r.kelly that bastard had like 30 counts on his ass for having sex with young kids too..????????????
> ...


 There isnt much between MJ and R Kelly though is there. The kid who is saying this about MJ is 13, and R Kelly apparently had sex with a 14 year old taping it!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > thePACK said:
> ...


 Same deal ...they should both fry...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > thePACK said:
> ...


 i've seened the r.kelly video....it circulated around my area..before he got arrested..in the end of the video he urinates on the girl face...


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

Throw him in jail and let him get rapped by bubba


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

MJ is a damn ****...seriously what does he get out of doing a little boy in the ass??


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

thePACK said:


> CraigStables said:
> 
> 
> > RhomZilla said:
> ...


 What a dick....
Yea just like fuzzy was saying throw him in the cell with BUBBA...


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> what kind of f*cking nutjob parents would let their kids go over there anyways.


 Right on!
The parent's should be put on trial as accomplices.
Later
Eric


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > CraigStables said:
> ...


 He might never want to come out of jail if he was with Bubba.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Probably not...


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> here is his mugshot...


 My thoughts are summed up by the legendary Walter:

"8 year olds dude."


----------



## Selecta (May 31, 2003)

Any parent that lets their child spend the night with an accused sex offeneder should have their head examined. In my eyes these people as bad as the offender. The victims family should not be eligible for any compensation because they brought it on themselves. It's not like MJ kidnaps them. If you left a roasted chicken beside the dogs bowl, would the dog eat it? Please DON'T think I'm making excusses for him, I've hated this guy for a loooooooong time now. (there just something about people who have everything and act like total wierdos that gets to me)


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Selecta said:


> Any parent that lets their child spend the night with an accused sex offeneder should have their head examined. In my eyes these people as bad as the offender. The victims family should not be eligible for any compensation because they brought it on themselves. It's not like MJ kidnaps them. If you left a roasted chicken beside the dogs bowl, would the dog eat it? Please DON'T think I'm making excusses for him, I've hated this guy for a loooooooong time now. (there just something about people who have everything and act like total wierdos that gets to me)


 Right there with you bud...








Great Avitar...


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

they probly did it for the money.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Hello-child endangerment,parents should be charged,MJ


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

damn cfr...that is one of the most horrendous pictures i have ever seened in my life...


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

I hope he rots in jail.


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

I hope justice prevails.


----------



## Typhoon4U2NV (Oct 26, 2003)

can they re-open the case when he was accused back in the early 90s of molestation of that young boy if he's guilty of this one?


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

those parents knew MJ was a molestor, but they knew he would eventually fondle the kid and sue for big bucks.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

The f'ing parents are idiots!


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

Dont want to piss you guys off but did you see any evidence of MJ molesting kids? The only thing I heard was that he paid a 3 milion $ bail the wakko. I do like his old music though.


----------



## MinionZer0 (Sep 26, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > my question..wtf happened with r.kelly that bastard had like 30 counts on his ass for having sex with young kids too..????????????
> ...


 It's not forgotten... court date is coming up.


----------



## MinionZer0 (Sep 26, 2003)

Typhoon4U2NV said:


> can they re-open the case when he was accused back in the early 90s of molestation of that young boy if he's guilty of this one?


 That trial is closed... he paid the kid and his family 40 mil to make it go away.


----------



## Selecta (May 31, 2003)

> Dont want to piss you guys off but did you see any evidence of MJ molesting kids? The only thing I heard was that he paid a 3 milion $ bail the wakko. I do like his old music though.


He's obviously innocent until proven guilty but come, how much evidence do you need when a 40 year old man sleeps with children that aren't his? He says he does this to console the children, but I've never heard of a child psychologist that uses this same technique. If your single/male next-door neighbor was inviting children to stay at his house would you think that was normal? Why should it be any different for a rich celebrity? Off topic but&#8230;.When you post bail you only pay a percentage of the actual amount, so it's not like debt ridden MJ had to drop 3 mil.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

MinionZer0 said:


> Typhoon4U2NV said:
> 
> 
> > can they re-open the case when he was accused back in the early 90s of molestation of that young boy if he's guilty of this one?
> ...


 Luckily there is a new law in Cali that says if child molesting is brought up it MUST go to criminal trial!


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

"Luckily there is a new law in Cali that says if child molesting is brought up it MUST go to criminal trial! "

now THAT is a law worth passing.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Update: They found a secret private room that can only be accessed by going through MJ's room. In this room had photos of all the kids he's molested.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Luckily there is a new law in Cali that says if child molesting is brought up it MUST go to criminal trial!


 why wouldn't it be that way anways??? jesus.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Check out these documetns from the last time he was in court for him molestation case back in '93.. *WARNING* May be too gross and digustiing for some to read..


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

2nd part..


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

damn thats some sick sh*t


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

wow that is some perverted sh*t right there...the sad thing is that MJ does the blowing.


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

Xenon said:


> MinionZer0 said:
> 
> 
> > Typhoon4U2NV said:
> ...


 The funny thing is that they put this new law into effect because of what Jacko did back in the early 90's.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

whats it called?? the michael jackson law??


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

sh*t that some scary sh*t..he took pages right out of mike and nates book...


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Update: They found a secret private room that can only be accessed by going through MJ's room. In this room had photos of all the kids he's molested.


 it is a private room but u dont know if the kids were of ones he molested come on what happen to innocent till proven guilty


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

u dont even know if the pages were the truth im the 1st to say kill child molesters but until proven guilty he is innocent come on people dont let the fact that hes weird make u automatically say hes guilty although it is weird to sleep with kids at his age or any age if their not urs


----------



## crownfire (Nov 25, 2003)

Being a father three children i cant tell you how mad i am at this moment. In 93' i was fighting a wildland fire near his ranch. I actually was assinged to his ranch to protect it from the raging head fire. If i would of read those pages before that day i would of dragged his ass to the front tied him to a tree and ran for a safe zone!
Death to child molestors!


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

thePACK said:


> my question..wtf happened with r.kelly that bastard had like 30 counts on his ass for having sex with young kids too..????????????
> 
> and he had a number one hit album in the usa a few months back..wtf????


 This is my personal opinion. Theres nothing wrong with R Kelly just because he slept or did whatever to females that are at a young age. They were willing.

Michael Jackson on the other hand. f*cking child toucher when they didn't want to. So therefor, he should go to hell.


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

That statement about michael was sickening...WTF, so damn nasty...who the hell would do that to young kids?????????????


----------



## gar-master (Dec 29, 2003)

yeah well, just becuase he was arrested doesnt mean hes actully guilty...
i still hate the guy though


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

ewwwww that mugshot is grosse... .like why dont ya paint yer face some more...


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

he is weird

but man i think that stuff that kid wrote was to good for a kid who isnt that old and soposedly a little angel but he seemed pretty up to date on all of the bad stuff like all of those big words and all

how did he know :rock:


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

f*ck that queer wanta be whiteboy lmao


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I think its pretty obvious that he is being set up for this stuff. The guy is crazy, but i dont see him as a child molestor.. greedy ass parents put these words in their childs mouths.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

the kids lawyer might have written it up and then the kid say yeah that's what happened, etc.

M.J. looks like a heroine addict. lol


----------



## kody888 (Jan 20, 2004)

was there really a room up stairs thats kinda scary


----------



## kody888 (Jan 20, 2004)

then again mj is scary


----------

